# September POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2020)

We have a lucky 13 entries this month! Thanks to all who nominated, and as appreciation, we will be giving the winning photographer, as well as the member that nominated it a unique POTM decal designed and created by the staff here. We appreciate you active members!
You may also notice you will have up to 3 votes this month. This was a suggestion by @smoke665, who felt this would make it easier in choosing a winner. Thank you to smoke665!

Let's get to it, shall we? Good luck to all and thanks to the people that nominated these beauties:

 1."Untitled" by @photoflyer






 2"Sunset from the Rooftop" by @thereyougo!





 3."Rogers Centre and Gardiner Expressway" by @Philmar





 4."Christmas Delivery" by @smoke665





 5."Power ( Color edit )" by @Space Face





 6."Kwazee" by @DanOstergren





 7."Photo #4" by @charlie76





 8."Family of Elephant crossing" by @Kedarnag138





 9."Windpower ( Updated Version )" by @Joel Bolden





10."Two lighthouses in Cornwall" by @Vieri





11."Did a little shooting this weekend" by @SoulfulRecover





12."The Mystic's Den..." by @enezdez





13."Power ( Mono edit )" by @Space Face


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2020)

All very good......


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 1, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You may also notice you will have up to 3 votes this month. This was a suggestion by @smoke665, who felt this would make it easier in choosing a winner. Thank you to smoke665!



Thank you Dean, having three votes with a field of thirteen worthy choices really helps with the voting choice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2020)

It's the first day of the rest of your lives, people. Make someone happy and VOTE!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2020)

Nighttime Bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2020)

If you haven't voted for your favorites yet, get to it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 6, 2020)

Close contest, folks! Vote!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 6, 2020)

Very close one this month. Vote if you haven't!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 7, 2020)

About 14 hours to go. Vote if you haven't!


----------

